
Visualizing your AWS costs - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2016/11/27/visualizing-your-aws-costs/
======
dangoldin
The direct GitHub link: [https://github.com/dangoldin/aws-billing-details-
analysis](https://github.com/dangoldin/aws-billing-details-analysis)

